# The RAMBO Diet



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

My husband has invented an awesome new way to say you feed your dog Raw.

The next time somebody asks you "What do you feed your dog?", just coolly put your shades on and say, "I feed my dog RAMBO."

That's right. RAMBO. (Raw Animal Meat, Bones, Offal.)

Oh yeah.



lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lol


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

_Awww_ yeah


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

I have never heard that but that awesome.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I know! I thought so too. So I had to share. Sometimes things get kinda serious and heavy on these boards. We all need a little something to make us smile once in a while.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

:rofl:

I like it. A LOT.

Spread the word, far and wide.



We'll have them all bowing down before our awesomeness!


----------

